# Bacon Wrapper Lil Smokies:



## Roxy (Dec 8, 2022)

Bacon Wrapped Lil Smokies:

***Frozen Bacon Is Easier To Cut; Thaw.

Ingredients:

1-lb. Bacon-(Not Thick Sliced)
1 Pkg. Lil Smokies
3/4 Cup Brown Sugar, Not Packed

Directions:

Preheat oven to 350 degrees.

Wrap 1/3 to 1/2 piece of bacon around one little sausage and place  it seam down in the pan

Repeat with remaining little smokies

Sprinkle brown sugar over the bacon wrapped smokies evenly

Bake, uncovered, for about an hourBegin checking at 45 minutes as baking time may vary depending on the bacon. You’ll know they’re done when the bacon is crispy and the sugar is melted and caramelized.


----------

